# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Spectrum Pharma or ZPHC?

## Tim1985

Anyone have any luck with Spectrum Pharma or ZPHC? Source has better options but would require going through customs.

----------


## Windex

> Anyone have any luck with Spectrum Pharma or ZPHC? Source has better options but would require going through customs.


Never heard of either - which country are you in

----------


## Tim1985

In the US

----------


## almostgone

ZPHC has a decent rep. Have seen Spectrum but no input on it.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Why not order from a source in the states bro ? 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tim1985

I’m still fairly new on here and only have one source outside of my TRT meds. Trying to go through an ex trainer to get a second source but so far, this is what I am working with. 

The source ships ZPHC or Spectrum domestically in the US, which is why I was looking for feedback from anyone that has used them. Everything else like Balkan comes internationally.

----------


## almostgone

> I’m still fairly new on here and only have one source outside of my TRT meds. Trying to go through an ex trainer to get a second source but so far, this is what I am working with. 
> 
> The source ships ZPHC or Spectrum domestically in the US, which is why I was looking for feedback from anyone that has used them. Everything else like Balkan comes internationally.


I believe I may know the source you are dealing with, if so, they also carry Alpha Pharma domestically and I would go with Alpha. ZPHC would be my second choice. Shree Venkatesh is also decent speaking from personal experience.

----------


## pfdept59

I use the same source.Go with Balkan,turnaround time on orals is less than 10 days on my last order.I ordered 4 times from them in the last few months,no problems with delivery to the USA.

----------


## almostgone

Balkan is top notch, no doubt. The OP specified domestic so I gave him a possible domestic option.

----------


## dpstore

ZPHC and spectrum is same and one just another lab name for it!

----------


## clarc

I had some zphc dbol with a code that was no good. Shit crashed my E2.











Clarc, please refrain from posting hyperlinks to other sites. Several have been removed already. Posting these links is against our rules.

----------


## dpstore

> Balkan is top notch, no doubt. The OP specified domestic so I gave him a possible domestic option.


Can never go wrong with Balkan Pharma all their products have been tested very well!

----------


## Chark

> Anyone have any luck with Spectrum Pharma or ZPHC? Source has better options but would require going through customs.


Did you go the domestic route from that source? How’d it go?

----------


## Cornish

> Anyone have any luck with Spectrum Pharma or ZPHC? Source has better options but would require going through customs.


Yes. BAD luck with Spectrum!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

----------


## zeph1ro7

> Yes. BAD luck with Spectrum!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


could you please elaborate?

----------


## Cornish

Alright. I should not have said that. I haven't been using the product long enough to make that statement. I was pissed off about being ripped off by another company in a very unrelated situation. So the jury is out for me on Spectrum...I will find out. Just can't buy a test kit at this time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

> Alright. I should not have said that. I haven't been using the product long enough to make that statement. I was pissed off about being ripped off by another company in a very unrelated situation. So the jury is out for me on Spectrum...I will find out. Just can't buy a test kit at this time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Are you talking about a test kit for orals / injectables / or both? If any of your Spectrum products include testosterone , a blood test would probably be much more reliable than a home test kit. I've read they aren't that good, but I've never actually used one or known anyone who has. If you don't have a doctor to order the blood work, you can just use Private MD labs. The testosterone test is probably cheaper than one of those testing kits anyway. Just a thought.

----------


## Cornish

> Are you talking about a test kit for orals / injectables / or both? If any of your Spectrum products include testosterone, a blood test would probably be much more reliable than a home test kit. I've read they aren't that good, but I've never actually used one or known anyone who has. If you don't have a doctor to order the blood work, you can just use Private MD labs. The testosterone test is probably cheaper than one of those testing kits anyway. Just a thought.


Spectrum product is Tren A. The kit is for both and is on the way. I'm expecting there will be preswnce of Tren. I also suspect it to be underdosed. I'm not using much... 50mg eod. Bloodwork is set up for about 2 months from now. Thanks for the input.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

> Spectrum product is Tren A. The kit is for both and is on the way. I'm expecting there will be preswnce of Tren. I also suspect it to be underdosed. I'm not using much... 50mg eod. Bloodwork is set up for about 2 months from now. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


I hope you get back the results you want after you test it. Let us know how it goes.

----------


## Cornish

Package inserts on the Spectrum product and some dbol from ZPHC are both printed on regular paper...not tissue-like paper. To me, this is indicative of a fake. Still awaiting that test kit...will update.

----------


## Cornish

Starting to think the Spectrum Tren A is real. Lifts have jumped and cardio has definitely been adversely affected.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

----------


## Cornish

Test kit just arrived. Will test later. But considering the cough, the night sweats and the strength increase, I'm sure this shit is g2g. So I owe Spectrum an apology for saying it was bad luck. It was actually GOOD luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

----------


## Cornish

> I hope you get back the results you want after you test it. Let us know how it goes.


Yes! Tested both products and they are both what they are supposed to be. I was being paranoid. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

I have used ZPHC orals and they have been legit. Euro Pharma has some great gear as well. Been using them for awhile

----------

